# 3 types of wood



## DaveHawk (May 15, 2016)

next door neighbor drop these over the fence. The 
1st was a evergreen bush, red
2nd tree is about 30 years nothing specal
3rd evergreen tree
Are they worth the time to dry out


----------



## ripjack13 (May 15, 2016)

Lot of good bowl blanks sitting around there...

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## phinds (May 15, 2016)

Probably be a good idea if you gave diameters, especially for the first one.


----------



## DaveHawk (May 15, 2016)

Don't have a ruler with me. Hope this will give a good indication


----------



## phinds (May 15, 2016)

That one looks like yew to me based on color of fresh cut end and shape of stump. If the red takes on a yellow tint over time, that's a good indication I'm right. Take a look at the English yew page on my site and see what you think.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DaveHawk (May 15, 2016)

Its English Yew, thanks

English Yew is a very interisting wood. My neighbors were Greek and lived in the house since it was built in the early 50s i believe they planted it.


----------

